# Need your prayers and good thoughts please



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

My daughter-in-law's little Yorkie, tuffie--named so for surviving a 12-foot fall down a spiral concrete stairway 12 feet onto a concrete pool deck when he was only 6 weeks old--was savagely attacked in his own back yard a couple of hours ago by a chow who was out for a walk with his owner, saw Tuffy, jerked the leash out of the owner's hands and ran for the Tuff guy. He grabbed Tuffy's head in his mouth and shook him viciously and kept pounding him up against the side of the back porch while his owner and Lesley struggled mightly to free little (4-1/2 punds) Tuff from his mouth. Lesley was bitten on her hands and arms (she's 7 motnhs pregnant) in her struggle to try and save her little one. She's OK physically, but Tuffy has a torn trachea, terribel bites to his neck and chest, and is in critical condition. She managed to drive across town (Nashville) to the emergency vet with her finger in the hole in his throat so he could breathe. She's an emotional wreck, and the little guy is soooo pityful. 

Good thoughts and prayers please, please. We really need them tonight. More later.

Samsonsmom


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

:smcry: Oh my goodness! That is absolutely horrible! I will definitely keep your daughter in law and Tuffy in my prayers tonight. rayer: rayer: I pray the little guy will be okay.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

OH HOW HORRIBLE! I cannot even imagine the horror your daughter-in-law went through, and poor little Tuffy! Oh, my prayers are going right now for this little one! And to think she even had presence of mind to keep the hole in the trachea closed so he could breathe. Oh my! And for her to be so far along in her pregnancy. Oh, this is just awful!!!!! She needs to be sure she is OK, too. Does she know the owner of the chow? Is that dog up-to-date on all shots, etc.? I'm just rambling now, and I'm sorry, but gosh, this is just soooooo terrible. Oh yes, I'll be praying for this little one and your daughter-in-law, too! I'm so sorry this happened. God bless and be with little Tuffy. Please update when you can. {{{{{{{ You }}}}}}} :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a terrible story. I hope Tuffy can live 
uo to his name again. Thoughts and prayers
for Tuffy tonight. 

rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry..lots of prayers for Tuffy rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, how awful. I'm so sorry. I'm praying to St. Francis for little Tuff. I pray your daughter in law is ok. Does she need a tetanus shot? I wonder if she can have one carrying a baby. Oh, again, I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to all of you.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg i am so sorry  I am praying so hard for this little tough guy -- this hits home as i have two yorkies -- i am so sorry I pray he will be ok. It is amazing what they can do these days with great medical facilities so I am sure he will be ok


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry! I hope Tuffy will be OK and I hope your daughter in law is alright too, physically and emotionally. I can only imagine how terrible that was for her and Tuffy. I'll be thinking about and praying for them both. Please update us when you can and again I really am sorry to hear this.
Hugs, Jane


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Just talked to MY vet, who is going to the emergency hospital to check ou Tuffy herself. She volunteers there when she can and she won't rest until she knows for herself. She's also Tuffy's regular doctor. Lesley brings both Tuffy and Brutus out here in the country to see her just because of this kind of rection from her.

Lesley is alright. My son took her to the ER when he arrived at the emergency VET. He did not feel she was acting herself, and she is an employee of the hospital where he took her, well known and respected (she's a PhD. Physical Therpaist) and the ER doctor immediately called her OB, who came in and took care of her himself. They are going to observe her for a few more hours there in the ER because of the physical and emotional trauma, then send her home if she continues to do well. He says she is beginning to calm down and looks a little better. I will be leaving shortly to go to their house to wait for them. She needs her mama now, and since she does not have one, I'll just have to do. 

When the incident happened, when she saw how badly Tuffy was hurt, she jumped in her car and took off with him to the ER Vet. Did not even stop to think that the back door was still open and little Brutus was out in the yard by himself. Their next-door neighbor found out what had happened, decided to make sure she had locked up, and found the door still open and little Brutus had gone back inside. made himself comfortable on the white sofa that he is not allowed to be on, and was snoozing away. Totally characteristic for a Maltese, huh? Anyway, the neighbor took Brutus to his house and called Josh and told him that he took Mr. Wonderful and closed up the house. I'll get him when I get ther--it's about an hour away--and hopefully we can get everything in order, at least to the extent possible--by the time Lesley gets home.

The other dog has had all of his shots, is known to be a bit of a stinker, but has never been this violent before. Apparently his owner is just beside herself and extremely worried about Tuffy and Lesley. I'm sorry for her, too. Les said she was doing eveything she could, but she is a little bitty girl, and the dog was much too strong her her to handle. Her hands were also bloody from pulling on the chain and trying to stop the dog. 

Poor little Tuffy just went out to pee when mom got home from running her errands. Let's make something positive come out of all this by all being more aware of the dangers to our babies, even when we least expect it. Les kew the way to the nearest emergency facility, did not wait to "see how he would do" , sought medical help imediately AND HAD THE NUMBER FOR THE EMERGENCY VET THAT SHE HAD NEVER USED PROGRAMMED INTO HER CELL PHONE. They were waiting for him when she arrived with techs outside, a trauma room ready, and went into immediate action. 

Right now little dude is heavily sedated, has been given enough pain meds to keep him comfortable, which has to be tricky for something so little, and is doing as well as could be expected. They have him sedated because he tries to stand up, and when he does, ne cannot breathe. They have probably already started the emergency surgery to repair his trachea, and mybe a lung. I will let you know when I hear more, which probably won't be until tomorrow. 

Thank you so much for yur positive vibes and prayers. I'm a believer.

Samsonsmom


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

That's so sad. I'll definitely pray for Tuffy. 






Joy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope your daughter in law will be okay, being pregnant and getting bitten~~~I will pray for her and poor little Tuffy. This was very upsetting to read......I am so sorry!!! Please let us know how he is doing.........God Bless~


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - what a nightmare! It breaks my heart to hear things like this and I hope poor little Tuffy can survive this and that your daughter-in-law
will get over the physical and emotional trauma. :crying: :grouphug: Please let us know how they are!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for taking time to give us an update. I feel so bad for all of you and this makes me sick. Poor little guy. I hope and pray he'll be alright. I'm so sorry.
Good thoughts and hugs,
Jane


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to Tuffy and to your daughter-in-law Lesley. It's heartbreaking. I hope poor little Tuffy will get through this and be okay. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor baby and poor Lesley. I'll be praying for little Tuffy.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG that is so horrible. :bysmilie: I will keep Tuffy and your daughter in my prayers.  I really hope that owner of that Chow does the right thing and pays for all of Tuffys vet costs from this. Poor little guy. :crying:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I am at a loss for words, Carolyn. This is terribly sad. I'm praying like crazy.

We love you so. 

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Winter, Bianca, and Oliver


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Jan 31 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716903


> My daughter-in-law's little Yorkie, tuffie--named so for surviving a 12-foot fall down a spiral concrete stairway 12 feet onto a concrete pool deck when he was only 6 weeks old--was savagely attacked in his own back yard a couple of hours ago by a chow who was out for a walk with his owner, saw Tuffy, jerked the leash out of the owner's hands and ran for the Tuff guy. He grabbed Tuffy's head in his mouth and shook him viciously and kept pounding him up against the side of the back porch while his owner and Lesley struggled mightly to free little (4-1/2 punds) Tuff from his mouth. Lesley was bitten on her hands and arms (she's 7 motnhs pregnant) in her struggle to try and save her little one. She's OK physically, but Tuffy has a torn trachea, terribel bites to his neck and chest, and is in critical condition. She managed to drive across town (Nashville) to the emergency vet with her finger in the hole in his throat so he could breathe. She's an emotional wreck, and the little guy is soooo pityful.
> 
> Good thoughts and prayers please, please. We really need them tonight. More later.
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]


OMG...how horrible. They are in my thoughts and prayers.
Linda


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:smscare2: :smscare2: Oh My!!! Poor little Tuffy and Leslie. Will definately be in my thoughts. I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I am so sorry this happened to Tuffy and to your family. :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

OMG I think this is all of our own worse nightmares having little ones of our own. I pray that Leslie and Tuffy can stay strong and that Tuffy can withstand this horrible tragedy.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

GG! How horrible! I do hope Tuffy lives up to his name, and your daughter-in-law wll be OK too. 

Neighbor or not, please make sure animal control is noitfied of this attack. This Chow is very dangeous, especially since it has attacked. They are not the cuddley "teddy bear" people make them out to be. I know, I've been bitten by one.

Please keep us informed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

How horrible. Poor Tuffy. I hope he can be a tuff guy and survive this trauma. 

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 1 2009, 02:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717006


> This Chow is very dangeous, especially since it has attacked. They are not the cuddley "teddy bear" people make them out to be. I know, I've been bitten by one.[/B]


Chows may look like Teddy Bears, but many of them have more the attitudes of real bears.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG That is just awful.

I hope everyone will be okay. I'll keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened to poor little Tuffie .. you are right, we really can NEVER let our guard down, even on our own territory ... Max dissappeared in 15 seconds on our own property - I feel bad for your poor D-I-L to endure this horrific scene - she was smart and acted fast and saved his life.

Please make sure she gets rests and keeps hydrated - the last thing you all want is for her to go into labour.

So glad the other little one made himself comfy on the white "no no" couch and found a safe haven for himself - Kudo's to the neighbour.

I agree, neighbour or no neighbour, that dog should be reported for the viscious attack even if it was the first, you don't want to repeat it ...

I will say a special prayer for your family.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

omg this is horrible!!! i hope tuffy will recover... im so sad!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

What a terrible thing to have to be going through. I will keep your daughter in law and little Tuffy in my thoughts. I truly hope everything works out for the better, oh and sweet little Brutus going and laying down like a good little fluff, even if it was on the no no couch! Thank you for the update, the little guy has a ton of good thoughts and prayers going for him. 
:grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so so sorry this happened! I will be praying for Tuffy and hope that he pulls through this. Poor baby. I can't imagine the horror a person would feel to see something like that happen.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: 

rayer: rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry this happened. How I wish I could be right there to help. But I will pray for everyone.

So deeply sorry :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Oh Carolyn I hope that Leslie and Tuffy are ok?? How horrible for ALL of you.


Sending hugs and kissys and lots of prayers to everyone for a speedy recovery. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 


Keep us informed when you can.


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and Baby Katie (aka the little Tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry!! The prayers are going out like crazy for little Tuffy and of course his mommy!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

This is awful! Prayers to your DIL and little Tuffy. I hope they both recover soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry! My prayers will be with all of you.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

What a nightmare! I hope Tuffy pulls through, poor baby. I'm so so sorry this happened :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Carolyn that is awful.........I am glad that Lesley wasn't injured and that she was able to get Tuffy to the emergency clinic in time. I don't understand people who walk dogs that are too large for the human to handle. One never knows when something could happen to make the large dog go out of control. With hindsight being 20/20, I guess now may be a good time for Lesley and Josh to think about fencing the back yard.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

oh my goodness... and in her own backyard! i hope little Tuffy gets better soon!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Tuffy

Cathy


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for little Tuffy and the rest of you too. 

I'm afraid that I do know how you feel. I don't know if I've told this story here before but a long time ago we had a tiny little black toy poodle (that I named ***** (before I knew it wasn't politically correct)).
He was out in our back yard when a large dog ran into our yard picked him up & snapped his neck. I still want to cry every time I think about it. There were some construction workers down the street and one of them had brought his dog to work with him. 

Part of what hurts so badly is the feeling of guilt I have for letting that happen to *****. That was 30 yrs ago & it stlll hurts.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How is little tuffy?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I am hoping and praying for a positive outcome. :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just checking in for an update on little Tuffy. You all are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: Poor little guy. :crying:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG...that is horrible. Praying for little Tuffy to pull through all this rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hopeing for a speedy recovery for the little tuff man!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry this happened to your DIL and her Yorkie. I think this is something we all live in fear of. I am praying all goes well for the puppy and your daughter in law.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't believe what I'm reading - what a horrible horrible nightmare! ....I'm so upset about Tuffy, I hope he can pull through - and your poor dil - man, this is something that will haunt her for the rest of her life. 

All I can do is rayer: that this horrible story has a happy ending.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my Gosh! 

Poor babies! What we won't do for our babies. Bless your daughter and her baby.

Saying prayers for both!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! How horrible!! I sure hope Tuffy will survive this. rayer: What a nightmare. . .


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I wanted to check back in to see if we knew any more about poor little Tuffy. I pray he makes it through this awful attack.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I too was looking for an update. How horrible and so scary for your DIL to have to witness. I'm praying that she and Tuffy will both be alright. Let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking for an update too. I keep thinking about that poor little guy and I sure hope we get some good news soon. 
Hugs to Tuffy!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Just got home. The Tuff one has lived up to his name again. He's going to he just fine. There was no damage to his lungs--their biggest worry--and no broken bones. They have repaired his trachea and he will have to rest and be kept quiet for a few days, but they say he will be just fine. Our vet went in to see him last night, and is going to be able to pick him up tomorrow and take him to her place and watch him closely for another couple of days and then hopefully he will be able to come home. The biggest thing now is to keep him hydrated and monitor his pain medications. 

Lesley is OK too. No real deep puncture wounds, but some pretty bad scratches and bruises particularly on her right forearm. They put her on some prophylactic antibiotics for 10 days. What she really wants is a glass of Greg Norman wine, but she has opted out on that too until Peanut is born. 

Brutus is over the trauma of having to get off the white couch and go home with the neighbor. Apparently they treated him like the prince that he is, and he enjoyed his adventure. 

The people with the chow came over early this morning and were soooo nice. Her hands are a mess from having the chain jerked so hard, but otherwise OK. They are going to send Buford (the chow) to her uncle's farm in Kentucky permanently. This is the third time he has attacked another dog that subdivision They know they cannot keep him. Animal Control was notified, and I don't know where that is going to go. Also the Homeowner's Association is involved. I believe they were sincere when they said they could not keep him. The Vet Hospital wanted $1,000 deposit before Tuffy ws picked up by Dr. Linda and they gave Josh and Lesley a check this morning and a letter to deliver to the Vet directing that this and any follow up bills be sent to them.

As for the fence, the contractor has already been called. My granddaughter will soon be playing in that back yard. I shutter to think what could have happened if the chow had been after a child. 

Thank you all so much for your prayers and good thoughts. This is far from over, but at least everybody is okay, and the Tuff guy is going to be alright--if a little funny looking with the entire front part of his body shaved. He must secretly be a cat. He has 9 lives--and has used 2 of them by the skin of his little teeth. 

Samsonsmom

And Bwutus is here wib me. Weswey needs a west and when Tuffy comes home, he will too. Bwutus will be here wib me fer a good wong time. Wook out mommie--dere's 2 ob us now.

Sammie


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am just now reading this...thank the Lord things are turning around for the better...will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers...I am so, so sorry this happened...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so happy to read good news! What a special little guy.

Cathy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so happy for everyone! Tuff truly is appropriately named. This is just the best news!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow - I am so glad that everyone is going to be OK! And Brutus sounds like he's enjoying himself right now.

But - the third time the chow attacked another dog? How many times does this have to happen before they do something? And, what if this had been a child?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG, just now read this, I am so happy everyone's OK.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, this brings tears of joy to my eyes! I am soooo happy to read this positive report...


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I am just now seeing this - what a horrible nightmare! I just can't imagine! Thank the Lord Tuffy is going to be OK and your daughter-in-law is alright as well. I'll pray that Tuffy recovers quickly from his injuries. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It is so good to hear that everyone will be all right. I'm sure Brutus will enjoy his time with his bud Sammie. Hopefully, everyone will be able to put this trauma behind them. Glad the fence is going up.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I had been watching for an update. So happy to hear the good news. WOW 3rd time this dog attacked....Please keep us updated on Tuffy. So thankful your DIL is ok and that sweet gbaby on the way.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am so thankful everyone is alright. What a miracle that Tuffy will be okay! That is great news. And, I'm glad that the Chow's owners are stepping up to the plate and accepting their financial responsibilities.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Just called the hospital to check on my little buddy, they told me is he stoned out of his mind and watching the Super Bowl with the techs. Standing up once in a while, drinking water on his own, ate 2 kibbles from someone's fingers, and.......he pooped! Lets hear it for the Tuff-Guy!

Samsonsmom


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Dang i hope his middle name is Lucky -- Tuffie Lucky -- you go tuff guy you rock - I am so happy as i have been worried about this little one and praying so much for him


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hip Hip Hoorah :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: Let's hear it for Tuffy. Poor guy you know his trach hurts when he drinks and ate those two bites. Maybe a little canned food?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow this so amazing. Glad the chow owners are taking care of the financial responsibility. My frustration is maybe they should have kept him home after the first attack though  Chows can be very aggressive as my dh had a friend with two and they would go at it and they had ot use a hose to get them apart  



QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Feb 1 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717325


> Just got home. The Tuff one has lived up to his name again. He's going to he just fine. There was no damage to his lungs--their biggest worry--and no broken bones. They have repaired his trachea and he will have to rest and be kept quiet for a few days, but they say he will be just fine. Our vet went in to see him last night, and is going to be able to pick him up tomorrow and take him to her place and watch him closely for another couple of days and then hopefully he will be able to come home. The biggest thing now is to keep him hydrated and monitor his pain medications.
> 
> Lesley is OK too. No real deep puncture wounds, but some pretty bad scratches and bruises particularly on her right forearm. They put her on some prophylactic antibiotics for 10 days. What she really wants is a glass of Greg Norman wine, but she has opted out on that too until Peanut is born.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Waaaayyyyyyy to go, Tuffy! You truly are one "tuff" little guy! :supacool: And I am so glad your daughter-in-law is fine, too. And the chow's owner, too. This has worked out as best it could, it seems. Too bad it had to come to this, but at least the chow will be gone now for good. (3 times he's bitten already????? :smpullhair: Crazy!)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW O WOW!!
I am so sorry that this happened - Amazingly SCARY!! Tuffy is Tuff stuff for sure!! poor little guy!! I am so glad things are looking good and everyone is expected to have a complete recovery. So scary. I am glad that the Chow owners were responsible enough to bring money. - though I think they should of done something after the 1st incident (or before the first incident). 

My thoughts and prayers are w/you and yours!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Feb 1 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717446


> Just called the hospital to check on my little buddy, they told me is he stoned out of his mind and watching the Super Bowl with the techs. Standing up once in a while, drinking water on his own, ate 2 kibbles from someone's fingers, and.......he pooped! Lets hear it for the Tuff-Guy!
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]


Great news on all accounts. Just reading about Tuffy's story made me feel sick to my stomach. I'm so glad that he and your daughter are on the mend. Whew, what a big sigh of relief.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praise God, everyone will be okay. I am glad the Chow will be gone. Obviously, he is not ready to live in town. I am also glad that his owners are paying the bills. I know they must be very sad to have to send their pet away but thankfully they realize they must. That was just a bad situation for everyone.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That was the update I was looking for! I'm so glad this turned out the way it did. I hope that little guy is home soon and has a fast recovery. 
Give Tuffy a big hug for me!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

im am sooooo glad to hear that tuffy is going to be ok! poor baby has been thru so much! give him lots and lots of hugs and kisses from cup and muff and myself!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Amazing! He really does live up to his name. That's just incredible that he's going to be ok. I'm glad to hear the chow's owner is also taking responsibility for their dogs actions as well as taking him out of the community. It's a shame they didn't do so sooner.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh Lordy.....bless Tuffy......maybe he IS tougher than it looked.

Hugs to you, him, the vets, your DIL!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank God that He gave Tuffy the strong life He did. What a blessing that your DIL is well and that Tuffy will be able to recover. I just hope that your DIL can put this behind her and move on.

Thank God!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I can't tell you how glad I am that the little Tuff is going to be alright. What a nightmare to go through. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Wow, I'm just now reading this and was horrified to hear what happened. But I'm so glad to hear that Tuffy survived and he and Leslie are both fine. How scary!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG!!!

I just saw this. I'm sorry to hear that your family is going through this. It's great that everyone is going to be OK but WOW what a horrid ordeal!! 
I've always known that I would never have a chow.

Anne


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this post, I was sick just reading through it until I saw your update. I am so HAPPY that Tuffy is okay. And, your dil, too. That must have been so traumatic for her, but what a strong woman to have held it together like she did and get him to the vet. Will keep everyone in my prayers.

Linda


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, how scary this must've been for Lesley and Tuffy!!

Thank God both will be okay! Tuffy couldn't have been

given a better name!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG!! This is so horrible and scary - the thought of it makes my stomach hurt. Poor sweet Tuffie ... many positive thoughts and prayers going up for him. rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry you had to go through all this :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I am SO pleased that everyone will be ok. 
*SO* pleased. 
so VERY pleased... and relieved. :smheat: 

I am also pleasantly surprised that the chow's owner is taking responsibility. 
Sadly, that seems to be all too rare in today's society.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a horrible event. I'm so very thrilled that Tuffie is OK. What an amazing little pup.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I just found this thread. Thank God everything turned out okay. I'm keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

OK guys, I just went to visit my little grandpup at our vet's office. They do not keep them at the emergency facility once they are medically stable and no longer critical, so Dr. Linda brought him to her clinic for a couple of days just to watch over him. OMG, OMG, OMG! He's soooo pityful. Dr. Linda warned me that he looked pretty "rough" before she took me back, but I was not prepared. He has some hair on his head, but the entire front half of his body is shaved and in addition to the tear in his throat he has 12 other puncture wounds, all deep, all gastly. He is just one solid bruise on the skin you can see. He wagged his tail when he saw me and licked my hand when I petted him. The vet says he is doing remarkably well for what he has been through. She is feeding him Nutrical and something she refers to as doggie peanut butter, a protein paste of some kind that he was enjoying licking off her finger. She kept his IV going and says she plans to take it out tomorow if he is drinking adequately, but right now she is giving him fluids nd IV antibiotics. She hopes to let Lesleytake him home on Thursday. She has a bedroom built for herself in her clinic to stay overnight with sick animals and she has him in his little kennel in there, lights are softer, soft music playing, and he is not around the other dogs and cats that would probably make him spaz out. 

The Homeowner's Association in Josh and Lesley's subdivision had an emergency meeting Sunday afternoon regarding this chow. Apparently they have more teeth than Animal Control to do something about him. In the Conditions, Covenants and Restrictions of the Association, there are extremely strict rules about pets, an agreement all homeowners have signed with their deeds. If the animal is not quaranteened by Animal Control, which he is not because they were able to prove his vaccinations, etc., the Association can give them no more than 24 hours to have the offending animal off site permanently, with a contingency for fines of $250.00 a day that the animal remains on site after formal notification to vacate. The papers were served lsat night, and the chow was already gone. It's just too bad that the other two animals that were hurt by this beast did not file complaints with the Association as well as Animal Control. No red tape, just almost immediate action. If the others had done this, our little Tuff guy might not have been so badly hurt. 

As to the fence, the subdivision also must give permission for fencing, which they approved at the board meeting last night. My husband, known affectionately ad Doggie Daddy, is an installation manager for Home Depot. What that means is that he is in charge of a 5 state area regarding roof installation, siding, windows and yep, fencing. The board gave their approval yesterday, there is a crew out there measuring for the fence as we speak. There is a fence on the right side of the house already, one on the back that emcloses a "green-belt" area around this section of the housing development, so to fence the back yard comletely they only really need one length on the left side of the house and the small L's that would bring the bacyyard fnce up to the house and leave the front yard unfenced (does that make sense?) and a couple of gates. Larry, the neighbor who rescued Brutus and risked his life by telling a Maltese to get off the good couch, told Josh he would go half with him on getting their side of the common yard enclosed--his wife is pregnant too, and they want to make sure the backyard is safer for their baby. The couple with the chow told Josh they would pay his half of the fencing bill. They are being soooo cooperative, I have to wonder if they have been expecting this and were prepared for it IF.....don't mean to be disparaging, but they have been just too eager to pay. Think they are trying to avoid a lawsuit maybe????? 

Thank you so much for all your good thoughts and prayers. It is just a total miracle that the little thing ws not killed right there in his tracks. He is still isedated because he would still be in considerable pain if they stopped the pain meds. I cannot imagine how frightened he must be with all this pain, all these strangers, all this scary stuff, bandages and needles, sutures, etc. He used to belong to Lesley's dad and stepmother. When they divorced, she kept 2 of their 3 yorkies, but did not want Tuffy because he has an incontinence problem after his fall as a puppy. Her dad is a busy cardiologist who just does not have the time to look after a little doggie, so even though she did not need another dog, Lesley rescued the l ittle fellow and has taken excellent care of him. I told her that the fact he was strong enough to have survived this is a testimony to his excellent health, therefore her wonderful care of him over the past couple of years. He has really had a Tuff life, but he's still here! 

Let's take a lesson from my daughter. Know where the closest emergency vet is. Program their number into your cell phone. You may never need it--but what a time saver if you do! And close the back door--Maltie's just love to get on the good furniture when you least expect it. 

Thanks again. I really appreciate your love and support. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I'm so glad to read that little Tuffy is doing okay. That poor baby, it sounds like he is very lucky to be alive. I hope they continue to manage his pain and he's feeling better quickly. And yes, Lesley certainly did everything right in getting him help so quickly. I'd have never thought to have the ER vet number in my phone. 
And what a wondeful vet you have!! She's amazing, I wish she'd move here.  
Kisses to the little Tuff boy.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad to see your update and I hope Tuffy gets to go home Thursday. I feel so bad for that little guy. It sounds like there's a lot going on there and I'm so glad to hear the Chow has already been rehomed. There's no way I would want that dog living close to me and my girls. I'm also glad they're getting the fence. Give Tuffy a hug for us and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sorry. You can have my first born, some days my husband and my 2 paris of Manolos, but NOT my vet. She's priceless.....and cheap at the same time. What more oculd you ask.

Samsonsmom

You CAN habe her. And her needles, therometers and other torture devices. Sammie.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to little Tuffy - what a brave little guy and how awful that he had to go through 
such a horrible experience! I'm tempted to say maybe the Chow's owner should be sued - but that wouldn't help Tuffy! And kudos to Lesley
for her presence of mind!!

P.S. Manolos? You're so lucky you can wear them - I have bunions!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

P.S. Manolos? You're so lucky you can wear them - I have bunions!
[/QUOTE]

Who said anything about WEARING them. I bought them at a yard sale for $20.00 for both pairs from another lady who couldn't wear them either! They are probably on their way to a charity auction for a local no-kill shelter this spring!

Samsonsmom

If I doan pee on dem first. Sammie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So very happy to find little Tuffy is doing so well after such an horrific experience. What a caring and compassionate vet !! Will be continuing the prayers for little Tuffys full recovery!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sorry that I missed this thread.....but now reading it I'm so happy Tuffy is going to be ok. Let me tell you there is something super special about the name Tuffy. We had a dog when I was a little girl named Tuffy....he ran away and 7 years later he found us again! Talk about a "Tuff" dog! Your DIL's Tuffy sounds like he has lived up to his name. I am so relieved everyone is ok! :grouphug: As small dog owners, I think we can all agree that this is one of our biggest fears. Much love to Tuffy and your DIL!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Feb 1 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717325


> Just got home. The Tuff one has lived up to his name again. He's going to he just fine. There was no damage to his lungs--their biggest worry--and no broken bones. They have repaired his trachea and he will have to rest and be kept quiet for a few days, but they say he will be just fine. Our vet went in to see him last night, and is going to be able to pick him up tomorrow and take him to her place and watch him closely for another couple of days and then hopefully he will be able to come home. The biggest thing now is to keep him hydrated and monitor his pain medications.
> 
> Lesley is OK too. No real deep puncture wounds, but some pretty bad scratches and bruises particularly on her right forearm. They put her on some prophylactic antibiotics for 10 days. What she really wants is a glass of Greg Norman wine, but she has opted out on that too until Peanut is born.
> 
> ...



Oh what a relief! Tuffy IS a tuff one. Happy everyone will be OK. :yahoo: 

I doubt that Buford will make it to KY if Animal Control has much clout there. In Vegas he's be getting his ticket punched. Something like this incident will have that HMO putting breed restrictions in the by-laws.

:back2topic: So glad all is good!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

This keeps getting better by the day ... And bless his little heart, so glad little Tuffy is getting better along with the other circumstances. But bless his heart, don't you know that baby is sooooo super-sore! God love his little heart. :wub: 

*I WANT YOUR VET! * She sounds *amazing*. Wish they were all that caring and attentive! Mine is good, but not THAT good! 

Kudos to the Homeowners Association! :thumbsup:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Hopefully this will be our last update. If all goes well tonight, the vet will let Tuffy go home tomorrow. He has developed a pretty bad limp on his right front leg, probably from a deep bite right in the joint. It may eventually have to have some surgical repair, but they are just going to watch it for right now. He is just too weak for any further ordeal right now. Dr. Linda suggested that Les buy some premie-baby T-shirts to keep on him for a while just to keep the bandages covered. She will see him back next Tuesday. Continuing his pain meds and antibiotic pills. Does not want him left alone for any reason, so Lesley will be taking him to work with her and putting his kennel under her desk. Her physical therapy techs will help watch him while she is treating patients. Will they mind? Doubtful. A few weeks ago her supervisor brought her pet in for some careful observation when it was sick. They shouldn't mind a Yorkie after helping watch over a goat. Honest. A goat!
Brutus will just continue his visit at Camp NannyPawPaw until Tuffy is stronger and ready to play a little more. 

Know what Dr. Linda charged for going to Nashville to get him (120 miles round trip) and sleeping wiht him for a few nights--$48.00. Oh, plus meds--another $12.00. 

I cannot thank all of you enough for your love and support during this awful few days. Tnink I am going to just go crawl in MY chair with my feet up and breathe for a while. Need to get rested for that beautiful little baby girl. Hope she is just like her mother. 

Samsonsmom

Or just like her uncle Sammie. Sammie

Oh, get real. Mom

I only meant sweet, cuddly and bootiful. Sammie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A daughter just like her mother, with some Grandma in her, too. Such a lovely sentiment about your daughter-in-law. 

Praying for a speedy and pain free recovery for little Tuff Guy.
xoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:innocent: Ohhh, I'm so sorry that he's developed another injury. This has been such an ordeal for all. That vet is a wonderful person. Many, many angels around here tonight. :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am so glad to hear the good news. :heart: What a nightmare for all of you, especially poor little Tuffy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope you do make another update to let us know Tuffy is home and doing great. 
I feel so bad for that little guy. How dreadful to have this happen and in his own yard. I know I'd love your vet and I wish I had one like her close to me. She sounds like an angel! 
Hugs to you all and I pray Tuffy has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How horrible!! I hope and pray that he is OK. Poor little dog. I hope your family is too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't stop to read thru the other posts, now I see that Tuffy will be OK, thank goodness. What an awful experience for everyone. Nightmare is the correct word here.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't stop to read thru the other posts, now I see that Tuffy will be OK, thank goodness. What an awful experience for everyone. Nightmare is the correct word here.


----------

